# To my friend’s in California



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

say What? How about a little more info!!!!!! Not sure if I'm the only one hanging here but I really don't have a clue of what you speak?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

This is all I could find.

https://www.google.com/search?q=sta....,cf.osb&fp=f1036dae5b247049&biw=1280&bih=626


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, a bill passed in California in 2009. It says that honey has to come from bees. That's about it. Florida has one also.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

I understand the SOI part. Just hoping for more info on the suit related to the SOI. Anyone? 


By the the way... if anyone is interested I'd be willing to sell the URL "Purehoney.com" for big $. 

If someone is packing garbage maybe they need a little help. Pass on my info.... Don't have much problem getting rid of the pure honey we produce :applause:


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Speaking of trying to pull a fast one. There is one of those guys who fly's the red flag over in Sacramento selling locally produced Orange honey under the banner of "organic" on Craigslist. If anyone needs a lawsuit tossed at him to keep our industry clean it would be someone selling "organic" orange honey produced in California. If that isn't a crock nothing is?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

In what court is the case being tried? 

Crazy Roland


----------

